# Evanger's canned food WITH BONES



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

I offered my Lab for the first time last night a can of Evanger's Roasted Chicken Drummet dinner. This contains full drummets with bones.

On the can it states: "Drummets contain soft and edible bones. Special cooking process makes bones soft, breakable, and safe to eat. Bones are not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AFFCO dog nutrient profiles."

Sure enough, plenty of bones in the can, it was all meat and bones. 

I watched my Lab eat. He picked out the bones first, chomped on them, swallowed them, then moved on to the meat.

Interesting. I thought cooked bones were unsafe for dogs to eat. And I also thought that bones were an essential part of a raw diet (Evanger's does not agree, as per their statement on the can). This is conflicting information. 

Anyway, my Lab ate the whole thing, meat, bones and all. Afterward he seemed more fully satisfied than he would be if it was just plain Acana grain-free kibble.

When offering Evanger's meat/bones canned food, I reduce the amount of kibble so it looks like meat sprinkled with croutons! LOL. Well all I can say, he's a happy Lab and I haven't seen any stomach troubles or diarrahea since he was fed this meal.

Evanger's also offers a Whole Roasted Chicken Thighs with bones, and Merrick offers Wingaling which is chicken wings with bones.

Anybody else here try these?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> On the can it states: "Drummets contain soft and edible bones. Special cooking process makes bones soft, breakable, and safe to eat. Bones are not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AFFCO dog nutrient profiles."


I don't understand a cooking process that makes bones soft, breakable and save to eat. Wonder if these are actual real bones or simply compressed processed meat? I also wonder if they are chemically treating the bones not to get hard and brittle. If so, what is it doing to the dog's bones? Cooking normally makes bones hard and brittle and causes them to splinter.



> Interesting. I thought cooked bones were unsafe for dogs to eat. And I also thought that bones were an essential part of a raw diet (Evanger's does not agree, as per their statement on the can). This is conflicting information.


What you thought is correct. Bones are an essential part of the diet or rather the calcium in bones is essential. I guess you could feed calcium without feeding bones.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Evangers is all safe now? My dogs really liked it for a topper, but since the allegations which they denied of underprocessing I have been not buying this brand! If they are good again I may try them again! 

http://dogblog.dogster.com/2009/06/15/fda-suspends-evangers-emergency-permit/


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

It is actually whole body parts, real bone. Whole chicken drummets (or whole chicken thighs) bone included. 

The link for these canned hand-packed specialties:

Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Company


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Merrick has the same type canned foods that have whole chicken thighs in it with bones and all, I think its cooked at differenct temp so it makes the bone soft. Uno loves wingaling and smothered comfort.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I tried the 'wingaling' once when I bought canned for the puppies last year (aka, Titus and sibs.) and ended up feeding it to the big dogs cause the pups were still nursing with no teeth at the time. Oops!  The dogs seemed to like it. I didn't get it again because shortly after I started Owen on raw (which is still better then those cans ! ). For canned, it wasn't too bad and the dogs seemed to apreciate the 'treat'.


----------

